# Pics of my ride



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey guys, here are 2 not so recent pics of my ride on sentra.net. I'm in the process of changing my rear and sideskirts to Drift so it will match my front. My sides and rear are aero duo and they don't go as low as the drift. Drift doesn't make any 4 door side skirts, only 2 door, so the shop I'm having mine done at will modify it to fit my ride. Let me know what you think. Full Audio setup up will be done in the future as well including new cross drilled/slotted rotors, carbon fiber hood, etc. Maybe a future SE-R engine swap will be in place if I get enough money.

94 Sentra 

Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey dude..


nice car.. come on down with us to the Mossy All Nissan Car Show.

we will have a roll out with some people here and some from the altima forums.


----------

